# Testing my goat feeder.



## SharePie (May 7, 2013)

Hi all.
Getting new barn ready for my goats. Took me few tries and finally I get almost no waste of hay setup with maximum comfort and safety for my goats. Please keep in mind this is just a beginning of a project . Bottom panel slides out for cleaning and minimal left overs fall out to goat standing area.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

nice job...love the sounds effects..goats munching and the occasional cocka doodle doo...: )


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi...and welcome! Looks like it keeps them focused on eating and not rifling through it for "favorites"....nice job!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Appears to be goat approved!


----------



## GoatsLive (Jul 1, 2012)

Very nice design, likely takes your waste hay down to almost nothing!
Well done


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice indeed


----------



## Mystica25 (Oct 8, 2012)

Love it! Going to show spousal unit it, so I can have one too!


----------

